# A place where you can go to survive.



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Where will you go when:*
The economy collapses? 
When Martial Law is declared?
When times get very rough?

You can prepare in advance a place to go.

We are Looking for responsible Christian believers who are interested in securing a place to go when things get insufferable for normal living in your own communities. Please contact me if you are interested in discussing an investment in:

*A physical location with plenty of space to:*


Build shelter and lodging.
Have a garden to grow food.
Equipped with ground water wells.

*We are talking about forming a community...that would:*


Respect Individual Rights.
Support one another in dire situations.
Have the desire to survive with the least amount of impact on other people groups.
Know how to hunt off the land.
Be able to work well with others.
Know how to use a gun for defense.

This is NOT an invitation to a commune.

This IS an investment in your future survival. 
Investment is required now to secure a spot in this place.
It would be a substantial investment of hard money to hold this place.
But there is room for several families.
It is in possession of a gentleman of like mind with the qualities above.

*General location:* Arizona, USA

Message me at [email protected] if you want more details.

No I am not kidding. If you contact me I will answer more questions and pass your contact on to the owner who seeks investment if you so desire.

I represent his interest as well as my own to find quality individuals that merely want to survive the coming times in as much comfort as possible.

THIS IS A REAL OFFER for the right people. Prepare my friends.

Thanks


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

It's funny that you would specify that you are looking for christian believers. To me, that would be like volunteering to live at a church camp. It would probably drive me bonkers by week two. 

But overall it sounds like an interesting idea. I would also suggest that you take the time to sit down and get to know these people before you finalize any agreement. This is your land you are sharing. And it would be in your best interests to find out what type of people they are and what their overall plans are.

Along those lines, you should also communicate to any prospective investors as to what your overall goals are. Like what sorts of sustainable technology you plan to implement and how much. Or the total amount of housing structures and/or investors you would be willing to have on the property as well as how much of that space would be allocated toward crops or animal grazing land. 

Things like that. Just a suggestion anyway.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I gotta agree with Allen-Idaho , I don't care if somebody wants to pray 10 times a day or just dance naked in the moon light once a month, if they are honest, decent, hard working and can get along with others and have the money to make an equal investment that would work for me, also I'd want my own place not live in dorms or whatever... 

Not saying this thing is the same but...I did see a place in Montana, it was called " The Church Universal and triumphant" big ranch! thousands of acres, ran by a self appointed leader named Clair Prophet ... it was big and after some gun problems the IRS said well , give up your guns and you can have your tax exempt status back... and they did!!! so it was about money not faith or security.. 


I don't do church's I decided years ago that religion is more about people control then anything else, I have my own deal with the creator and never felt I needed somebody to be the go between me and him or her..whatever... 

my church is a boulder in a sunny meadow where the breezes blow and the critters all make their own music... I'm smiling !! 

Several years ago a guy named Bo Grites started something like this in Idaho, or tried to, don't think it worked out but it was more of a subdivision where like minded folks could buy land and build their own places in a mutual protective style or so it seems as best I can recall... 

I honestly thought of it as a scheme to sell his land which is fine as long as the buyers are getting their moneys worth who's gonna complain?... 

And I mean no offense to the OP, each to their own..I hope it works out great for you all!!!...


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> I gotta agree with Allen-Idaho , I don't care if somebody wants to pray 10 times a day or just dance naked in the moon light once a month, if they are honest, decent, hard working and can get along with others and have the money to make an equal investment that would work for me, also I'd want my own place not live in dorms or whatever...
> 
> Not saying this thing is the same but...I did see a place in Montana, it was called " The Church Universal and triumphant" big ranch! thousands of acres, ran by a self appointed leader named Clair Prophet ... it was big and after some gun problems the IRS said well , give up your guns and you can have your tax exempt status back... and they did!!! so it was about money not faith or security..
> 
> ...


Man after my own heart. I still don't get the


> I don't care if somebody wants to pray 10 times a day or just dance naked in the moon light once a month


 thing that NaeKid refers to!!:scratch


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Man after my own heart. I still don't get the thing that NaeKid refers to!!:scratch


Hmmm didn't know NaeKid was into that kinda stuff....too ..it's kinda a full moon sorta thang ya kno...?.... guess ya just gotta be there....:beercheer:


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

I wouldn't mind buying into an area with like minded people, but I would not invest in someone elses property unless they were family. If things got really bad they may not live up to their end of the bargain.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> Hmmm didn't know NaeKid was into that kinda stuff....too ..it's kinda a full moon sorta thang ya kno...?.... guess ya just gotta be there....:beercheer:


It doesn't need to be a full moon kinda thing, ya kno :wave:

If any of you have seen my profile-pic on FaceBook - you'll know way too much :sssh:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> It doesn't need to be a full moon kinda thing, ya kno :wave:
> 
> If any of you have seen my profile-pic on FaceBook - you'll know way too much :sssh:


Hmmm maybe I need to look at that NK...

Puts me in mind of " The Lady of the Manor " who has a friend who reminds me of a swamp witch, not in an ugly wart on the nose way but just has that something ya kno... wonders around in the woods gathering herbs ( uh.. the non smoking kind ) grows some too ( no comment) and makes up some of the best damn herbal teas I ever drank,

Anyway she puts me in mind of somebody who might be dancing naked in the moon light... lives way out in the boonies with a teenage son and a pair of mostly wolves that I don't think have ever seen any other humans... if that is....uh ..well maybe I won't go there..:ignore:

Who started this crap anyway???? eep:


----------



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> It's funny that you would specify that you are looking for christian believers. To me, that would be like volunteering to live at a church camp. It would probably drive me bonkers by week two.
> 
> But overall it sounds like an interesting idea. I would also suggest that you take the time to sit down and get to know these people before you finalize any agreement. This is your land you are sharing. And it would be in your best interests to find out what type of people they are and what their overall plans are.
> 
> ...


Good suggestions Allen-Idaho.

I do not give alot of detail because currently there is a lot that can be negotiated. We are less interested in selling land, and more interested in common equity partners. There is business for this land. Training in arms.
Number of people depends on how many we need to make the goal.
Limits of those who would come to this place...would probably be around 20...just throwing a number out there.
Interested parties can contact me at [email protected]

I specify christian believers...because...it would be those who have like mind with ourselves...christians know christians. There would not be a need to have rules about meeting for worship..or a preacher. God takes care of His own.


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

Well, I guess I will have to fend for myself. While I have much in common with most of the Christians I know when it comes to values, when it comes to faith, it isn't there. I believe it is entirely possible to ascertain a person's value system, their ethics and morality if you will, without discussing their faith. As Jefferson so eloquently put it "it does me no injury for my neighbor to say there are twenty gods, or no God. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg."


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

DocWard said:


> Well, I guess I will have to fend for myself. While I have much in common with most of the Christians I know when it comes to values, when it comes to faith, it isn't there. I believe it is entirely possible to ascertain a person's value system, their ethics and morality if you will, without discussing their faith. As Jefferson so eloquently put it "it does me no injury for my neighbor to say there are twenty gods, or no God. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg."


Damn Doc !! that was...like... deep dude...:beercheer:


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nicely spoken Doc and you would always be welcome at my Hof



DocWard said:


> Well, I guess I will have to fend for myself. While I have much in common with most of the Christians I know when it comes to values, when it comes to faith, it isn't there. I believe it is entirely possible to ascertain a person's value system, their ethics and morality if you will, without discussing their faith. As Jefferson so eloquently put it "it does me no injury for my neighbor to say there are twenty gods, or no God. It neither picks my pocket nor breaks my leg."


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you both.

I can't take credit for the words of Jefferson, I can only recommend him as worth reading. For my own part, I simply try to follow the Golden Rule (the one about treating people well, not the one about who owns the gold).

mn, If I ever get up to Minnesota, I will try to let you know ahead of time. By the way, I like your sig.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

DocWard said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> I can't take credit for the words of Jefferson, I can only recommend him as worth reading. For my own part, I simply try to follow the Golden Rule (the one about treating people well, not the one about who owns the gold).
> 
> mn, If I ever get up to Minnesota, I will try to let you know ahead of time. By the way, I like your sig.


Please do and thanks


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Hmmm maybe I need to look at that NK...
> 
> Puts me in mind of " The Lady of the Manor " who has a friend who reminds me of a swamp witch, not in an ugly wart on the nose way but just has that something ya kno... wonders around in the woods gathering herbs ( uh.. the non smoking kind ) grows some too ( no comment) and makes up some of the best damn herbal teas I ever drank,
> 
> ...


INFORMATION OVERLOAD!!! :gaah:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Hmmm maybe I need to look at that NK...
> 
> Puts me in mind of " The Lady of the Manor " who has a friend who reminds me of a swamp witch, not in an ugly wart on the nose way but just has that something ya kno... wonders around in the woods gathering herbs ( uh.. the non smoking kind ) grows some too ( no comment) and makes up some of the best damn herbal teas I ever drank,
> 
> ...


Hozay! You're talking about me! :ignore:


----------



## Lowdown3 (Oct 28, 2008)

drhwest said:


> I wouldn't mind buying into an area with like minded people, but I would not invest in someone elses property unless they were family. If things got really bad they may not live up to their end of the bargain.


Their is mutual risk on both ends. I've known more than a few property owners that opened up their land and even homes to others supposedly of "like mind."

I could tell you stories of theft, arson, sabotage as well as the normal fare of lazy arses, blabber mouths, wives not "into" it that couldn't just let the hubby bow out but had to make a blow up before leaving, etc. etc.

Most invitees do not "live up to their end of the bargain" within a few MONTHS.

It would be pretty damn stupid for a landowner that stored stuff for people and invited them there to NOT allow them in during a disaster don't cha think?

Much more risk on the side of the landowner than anyone else. Buy some property, invite some people and find out for yourself.

90% of the time it never gets past the "beer and pizza" phase. That means the "let's sit down and talk about this" phase.

When people have to make a real commitment of TIME- not even considering money- just some time, is when you see them fall away.

Everyone wants an "insurance policy" aka some place they can go to after the fact. Usually the ones that see it as this are the ones that have done NOTHING or very very little to help out.

His idea about looking only for Believers is thinking along the lines of "if everyone is on the same page then we won't have any BS." True- TO A POINT. Some of the guys that promote themselves as the best Christians are the most selfish, take for yourself and screw the other guy lying people I've ever known. It's sad too cause I honestly think some of them really think that others think well of them.

You have to spend a great deal of time with people, not just a lunch meeting, not just a once a year campout, to get to know them. Most people will put on a nice front at first. You have to be able to see through that front to what they really are. How do they deal with stress? How does their family FUNCTION? Real leadership or no? The kids listen only on threat of punishment? Wife not "into this" and sabotaging it either overtly or covertly?

Unfortunately you have to gain some experience with the bad apples to be able to spot them. At first you'll be so amped just to find others of like mind. Later you'll learn to weed out people better.

Lowdown3


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Lowdown3 said:


> Their is mutual risk on both ends. I've known more than a few property owners that opened up their land and even homes to others supposedly of "like mind."
> 
> I could tell you stories of theft, arson, sabotage as well as the normal fare of lazy arses, blabber mouths, wives not "into" it that couldn't just let the hubby bow out but had to make a blow up before leaving, etc. etc.
> 
> ...


A big AMEN for Lowdown3!


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

Last place I would go is Arizona.
1. to dang hot
2. said you had wells (how deep are they what if they go dry)
3 read 1.
lol
arizona is not really set up to be a utopia in most peoples minds.
growing things I would think would be very hard there for food or animals. Heat will take its toll on all things.

I will stay comfy where I am thank you very much.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

allen_idaho said:


> It's funny that you would specify that you are looking for christian believers. To me, that would be like volunteering to live at a church camp. It would probably drive me bonkers by week two.
> 
> But overall it sounds like an interesting idea. I would also suggest that you take the time to sit down and get to know these people before you finalize any agreement. This is your land you are sharing. And it would be in your best interests to find out what type of people they are and what their overall plans are.
> 
> ...


LOL, thanks Allen I haven't had a good laugh today. It makes me want to vomit thinking about having to spend the apocalypse sitting around the campfire in my underwear singing kumbaya while a sniper dials in on my head.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe I'm reading this all wrong, but somehow it appears that this thread has taken an ugly turn towards "Christian" bashing. Like minded folks understand each other, we all know that - that's why we're here. If you're not interested, you're not interested, but come on, folks, lighten up.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it's perfectly acceptable for the OP to specify they're looking for Christians. After all, we ARE still free to practice our religious view and join up with other who think like we do. Having said that I totally agree with the other posts about slackers. There's no question that home/land owners are going to have to play tough after. I would assume it would have to be "my way or the highway". I just don't see how, in the beginning at least, that you could have small democracies all over the place ad have them thrive. TOO many people are used to things their own way.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

HozayBuck said:


> I gotta agree with Allen-Idaho , I don't care if somebody wants to pray 10 times a day or just dance naked in the moon light once a month, if they are honest, decent, hard working and can get along with others and have the money to make an equal investment that would work for me, also I'd want my own place not live in dorms or whatever...


On the same page as you on this one. But it is his land his choice nothing wrong with that. Hope it is what it appears to be and wish them all the success and prosperity in the world. But not for me, Christians killed to many of my relatives not that that makes all Christians bad folk I just couldn't live with em. Kind of like gay folk. Being gay or Christian don't make you bad people know some of each that are great people but I wouldn't want to live with em.


----------



## Mick_Jee (May 21, 2012)

allen_idaho said:


> It's funny that you would specify that you are looking for christian believers. To me, that would be like volunteering to live at a church camp. It would probably drive me bonkers by week two..


Not necessarily..

_"My Christian faith has been such a backbone through so many difficult times. For me Christianity is about being strengthened" "- Bear Grylls (said in one of his shows and on his website)_


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

I always click this link thinking it is a discussion on bug out locations. 

Like every day. So sad. )-:


----------

